# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Vdiqë sod patrioti dhe atëdhetari i devotshum RRAHMAN BAHTIRI

## qeli3

Forumist të nderuar me dhembje të thellë ju njoftoj që sod me daten 30 prillë në ora 6 të mëngjesit nrroj jet . I BURGOSURI POLITIK , VETERANI I LUFTES ,VLLAI I DËSHMORIT   RRAHMAN HAJRUSHË BAHTIRI në moshen 56 vjeqare. Akademija përkujtimore mbahet në ora 14 në . Institutin e shërbimit publik në QKUK . Në ora 17 mbahet ceremonia e vorrimit në PRISHTINË. Kshilli organizativë

----------

